# Linksys 4 port router for $49 at Best Buy



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Walked into Best Buy and saw the Linksys 4 port Cable/DSL router for $59 minus a $10 rebate. This is a really a great deal if you have been in the market for one. Even if you're not, this router makes a great hardware firewall for any high speed connection.

http://www.bestbuy.com/Detail.asp?m=1581&cat=1588&scat=&e=11008648


----------



## Bardman (Apr 23, 2002)

Absolutely, this is the same router I've been using for almost a year now (paid $100 for mine tho)

Very solid product


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

It is the most popular router out there. They did upgrade it a little bit (added like a X to the model #) so that might be the original model, but at $49 you can't go wrong (unless you think you might want the Wireless Access Point with Router combo unit)


----------

